# Airport Woes: "There was an error joining the airport network"



## yannam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All,

I am using a Ibook G4 with Mac OS 10.4.3 Tiger with upto date upgrades.

I have been facing this problem for a month now and I have tried every possible option. It was working very fine untill then for past 5 months. 

Problem: "There was an error joining the airport network" 

The problem comes only when I make my network secure. If I make it open, it  works fine.. I dont want to keep my network open and unsecure, so the problem keeps bothering me.

Things I have tried. 
1. I have tried removing all the old passwords in the keychain and deleting all the previous networks it remembered. no difference, same error..
2. I have tried several other things suggested in different forums and articles, nothing really gave any results.. 
3. I finally got my OS reloaded with erase and Install option.. still the same error message comes.. I have my Interferece robustness on and other PC computer connected to the same network works fine.. I have even tried changing the router from Netgear to Linksys, nothing really worked..

Please give me some input on the issue and possible cause of the problem. If anyone else have the same issue, kindly share the same..

Thanks a lot in Advance..


----------



## Grap10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Same problem - any ideas, anyone, anyone??


----------



## powermac (Sep 21, 2006)

On the secured network, using a third-party router, many people have found, placing a '$' before the password, on your Mac helps. Here is an article that may help you. 

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106424


----------



## tedtheteacher (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Y'all--

I just had this problem. I have an iBook G4 and it was failing to get onto our WLAN after we changed the password, but it wouldn't let me just put in the new password. 

I went into System Preferences>Network-- then to Preferred networks
I deleted the wireless network as a preferred network, then added it again, putting in the new password. 
Works like a charm!


----------

